# Basement Office floor/moisture ?'s



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

With the recent high humidity I noticed some
mildew growing on some cardboard boxes I
had slid against the wall in my basement.
So I've spent half the weekend tearing apart
my cellar and cellar office and removing all items near the exterior walls
that may promote the growth of any more mildew.

My office had 1/2" rubber matting with outdoor carpet over it.
I now want to go with tile and need advice to alleviate
any future problems.

All the wetness is isolated to the wall/floor intersection(see Pics).

Should I try and use some sort of hydraulic patch in this seam 
before I proceed?
And what is the best system for this application?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hands down the best material if you want to tile is Ditra over the slab. The reason is Ditra will prevent moisture penetration through it BUT will still allow any moisture underneath to evaporate. Any other membrane, especially liquid ones will only waterproof. You are not allowing the slab to breathe then.


----------



## Zack78 (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you have this problem all times or just after big rain? Do you have gutters?


----------

